# 30mg Serepax (oxazepam)



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

jus wondering about ppls experience wth these.. (serepax)

liked - disliked? s--t? great?

theres jus not as much talk about them compared to xanax, klon etc..

wikipedia says there weak, but i suppose thats why there at a 30mg dose?? like, to bring them up 2 par so to speak..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You won't hear much about it, because most of us are in the US where Xanax, Ativan, Klonopin, and Valium probably account for at least 95% of all benzos used. It's available in the US (brand name = Serax here), but I can't recall ever hearing about anyone in the US using oxazepam.

"Weak" really isn't an accurate term with benzos. It really doesn't matter how many milligrams it takes to do the same job. Does it matter if one takes 20 mg of Valium or 2 mg of Xanax -- they both do the same thing. (I'm not familiar with the equivalency between Serax and other benzos, since it's basically never used in my world.)


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Serepax are old
my mate is on 2 X30MG per day so its a high amount, combined with her valium which is 50MG a day

apparently serepax is carcinogenic and ultrashy has a point, the fact most people on this forum are from either the US, the UK or Canada, not many people will know of it or be taking it.

Im from new zealand but i only heard of it from my friend in the gold coast of australia. Its generic name is Oxazepam


----------



## jammass (Dec 8, 2011)

*Carcogenic?*

If Serepax are carcinogenic then all Valium users are also in trouble. Oxazepam is actually a metabolite of Diazepam (Valium), a reason why it has a v long half-life, this is just a thought. Diazepam metabolises into temazepam, oxazepam, chloradiazepoxide then finally desmethyldiazepam. That is why it lasts over 200+ hours in your body. All of the metabolites are also active so do affect the brain when the changes occur so if in fact oxazepam is carcinogenic then I would take a punt in saying Diazepam is also.

The reason it is most probable that oxazepam is less used is probably due to the high mg dosage as previously said and the fact that newer more potent benzo's are available. As well why give out a weaker metabolite of Diazepam, oxazepam, when you can just issue the parent drug which is cheap and of plentiful supply. I would feel that oxazepam is less used and heard of due to the fact that it is narrowed into a niche use and market now say for reduction from other stronger benzo's and for people whom it works and suits better than other benzo's if they have been tried.

I may be wrong and feel free to tell me but I do know about the metabolization of Diazepam due to addiction to it but may not be spot on. All this said though always wanted to try Oxazepam!!!! :um


----------



## newtow77 (Sep 10, 2013)

Arisa1536 said:


> Serepax are old
> my mate is on 2 X30MG per day so its a high amount, combined with her valium which is 50MG a day
> 
> apparently serepax is carcinogenic and ultrashy has a point, the fact most people on this forum are from either the US, the UK or Canada, not many people will know of it or be taking it.
> ...


Actually, there are a few people on this forum from Australia, myself included :teeth

Is Oxazepam actually carcinogenic? That's kind of concerning.


----------

